# Please help me find meter base



## help_me_find_base (Dec 27, 2021)

Hi all, 

I'm working with a builder on new construciton house. He just informed me that he and his electrician are unable to get outside electrical meter base. The project is paused until we can find it. The exact base we need is: 200 amp underground lever bypass Milbank number U-4721 meter

I'm not an electrician or in construction. Any advice on how / where I can get it is greatly appreciated. We are in CT.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Hahahahahahahahahahahhaha welcome to the club. Help us all find materials.


----------



## Veteran Sparky (Apr 21, 2021)

Welcome to OUR world.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Can't get them in NC either


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Can't get them in NC either


One rep was able to get some levitons. Does the trick.


----------



## Veteran Sparky (Apr 21, 2021)

Majewski said:


> One rep was able to get some levitons. Does the trick.


Leviton does not make this type of meter socket.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Veteran Sparky said:


> Leviton does not make this type of meter socket.


Idc, the point is, more ways to skin a cat. If they’re ec cant finger it out, sol


----------



## kbatku (Oct 18, 2011)

Buy Electrical Supplies, Components, & Parts Online - Westway Electric Supply


We offer electrical equipment and supplies to any consumer at wholesale prices. Huge selection. Shop our inventory online or call 888-349-1196.




www.westwayelectricsupply.com


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

help_me_find_base said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm working with a builder on new construciton house. He just informed me that he and his electrician are unable to get outside electrical meter base. The project is paused until we can find it. The exact base we need is: 200 amp underground lever bypass Milbank number U-4721 meter
> 
> I'm not an electrician or in construction. Any advice on how / where I can get it is greatly appreciated. We are in CT.


What area of CT are you in?


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> What area of CT are you in?


Never mind. One of the SH’s in my area had Talon brand meter sockets a couple of weeks ago, I just called them and they sold the last 200 amp UG last week with no shipment in sight.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Never mind. One of the SH’s in my area had Talon brand meter sockets a couple of weeks ago, I just called them and they sold the last 200 amp UG last week with no shipment in sight.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Majewski said:


> View attachment 160974


Lol yup! And it’s ridiculous, no reason it should be going on this long.


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

There are none to be found in the state of PA. I have nine left, but no you can't have one.


----------



## help_me_find_base (Dec 27, 2021)

NoBot said:


> There are none to be found in the state of PA. I have nine left, but no you can't have one.


What if I ask nicely?



yankeejoe1141 said:


> What area of CT are you in?


I'm in the Hartford area but I'm ready to drive a long distance to get it.



kbatku said:


> Buy Electrical Supplies, Components, & Parts Online - Westway Electric Supply
> 
> 
> We offer electrical equipment and supplies to any consumer at wholesale prices. Huge selection. Shop our inventory online or call 888-349-1196.
> ...


I saw this one earlier. I tried calling and email to check if they have it stock but no response.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

help_me_find_base said:


> What if I ask nicely?
> 
> 
> I'm in the Hartford area but I'm ready to drive a long distance to get it.
> ...


Why isn’t the ec handling this?


----------



## help_me_find_base (Dec 27, 2021)

Majewski said:


> Why isn’t the ec handling this?


Builder and electrician tried getting it but they were not successful. They informed me that project is on pause until they can get it. So I'm just trying to see if I can get lucky and get is somehow.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

help_me_find_base said:


> ...I saw this one earlier. I tried calling and email to check if they have it stock but no response.


So add it to your cart and pull out your credit card before someone else does.


----------



## help_me_find_base (Dec 27, 2021)

MikeFL said:


> So add it to your cart and pull out your credit card before someone else does.


Done. But all other places I found on google were sold out. So I don't have high expectations. Unless someone dealt with this store before and knows that they keep their website up to date.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Some places advertise that they have it but they don't. They will try and get it from someplace for you so you may have to wait forever. I would definitely try and call and see what's what.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

help_me_find_base said:


> Builder and electrician tried getting it but they were not successful. They informed me that project is on pause until they can get it. So I'm just trying to see if I can get lucky and get is somehow.


That sounds like they suck. Id light quite the fire under their bums


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

help_me_find_base said:


> Done. But all other places I found on google were sold out. So I don't have high expectations. Unless someone dealt with this store before and knows that they keep their website up to date.


I’ve called them a few weeks ago about some other meter sockets, they said they have none in stock. All of the meter sockets on their website say call for availability.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Majewski said:


> Why isn’t the ec handling this?


Exactly


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

[QUOTE=I'm in the Hartford area but I'm ready to drive a long distance to get it.
I don't want to be greedy but I have 17 houses coming. So nine meters now, I'm still short 8.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

In theory it will be just as difficult to find 9 versus finding 8. So you could sell to him at a profit and arguably not create any additional issues for yourself going forward.

I probably wouldnt do it, I'm a bird in the hand kind of guy.


----------



## help_me_find_base (Dec 27, 2021)

dspiffy said:


> In theory it will be just as difficult to find 9 versus finding 8. So you could sell to him at a profit and arguably not create any additional issues for yourself going forward.
> 
> I probably wouldnt do it, I'm a bird in the hand kind of guy.


Bird in the hand kind of guy who also happens to have meter base is what I need.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

help_me_find_base said:


> Bird in the hand kind of guy who also happens to have meter base is what I need.


Depends if the bird is the meter base or $$$. In my analogy the bird is the meter base.

I'm one of those guys that doesnt sell stuff I might need later. But that's why I have 4 storage units and 3 workshops.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I find it silly that ONLY ONE meter socket will work. There are others made by different MFG's


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

SWDweller said:


> I find it silly that ONLY ONE meter socket will work. There are others made by different MFG's


Yup. Tellin ya, this contractor is a friggin newb


----------



## help_me_find_base (Dec 27, 2021)

Majewski said:


> Yup. Tellin ya, this contractor is a friggin newb


He has good reputation. I feel like I’m making him look bad because I don’t fully understand this stuff.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

help_me_find_base said:


> He has good reputation. I feel like I’m making him look bad because I don’t fully understand this stuff.


He looks bad because hes not doing his job


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Majewski said:


> He looks bad because hes not doing his job


That depends if he is being held to his price regardless of product availability. We need one. None of the 3 supply houses we use had one. We are going with a meter main which will cost around $300. If the homeowner will pony up the money for that and for added cable cost, then he might get his service installed.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Forge Boyz said:


> That depends if he is being held to his price regardless of product availability. We need one. None of the 3 supply houses we use had one. We are going with a meter main which will cost around $300. If the homeowner will pony up the money for that and for added cable cost, then he might get his service installed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Sure I understand the variables….. but the end user going around sparky groups doing their job? That speaks to me


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Majewski said:


> Sure I understand the variables….. but the end user going around sparky groups doing their job? That speaks to me


What it sounds like to me is the contractor told the end user "It will be X weeks because we cant get this part" and the end user wants it done sooner so they're being proactive. Of course even if they find it and present it to the contractor, they may not be able to alter their schedule, or may not be willing to use a part they didnt source.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

dspiffy said:


> What it sounds like to me is the contractor told the end user "It will be X weeks because we cant get this part" and the end user wants it done sooner so they're being proactive. Of course even if they find it and present it to the contractor, they may not be able to alter their schedule, or may not be willing to use a part they didnt source.


Thats one scenario. I hope it’s the current and correct one lol


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Around here, a meter socket needs to be on the PUCO approved list, they will not accept anything else.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

micromind said:


> Around here, a meter socket needs to be on the PUCO approved list, they will not accept anything else.


Thats pretty standard that a poco has a blue book


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

I think the manufactures are contributing to this problem, not just because it’s not in stock, but because they don’t address the issue and bring some clarity to the situation. They could at least pass some reliable word out there and not just push back ship dates with no explanation.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> I think the manufactures are contributing to this problem, not just because it’s not in stock, but because they don’t address the issue and bring some clarity to the situation. They could at least pass some reliable word out there and not just push back ship dates with no explanation.


If they had a crystal ball they could tell you that.

They are dependent on suppliers who can't provide reliable scheduling.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

MikeFL said:


> If they had a crystal ball they could tell you that.
> 
> They are dependent on suppliers who can't provide reliable scheduling.


Yup, it’s the “pass the buck” game


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

MikeFL said:


> If they had a crystal ball they could tell you that.
> 
> They are dependent on suppliers who can't provide reliable scheduling.


I feel like they could be more transparent, what is it that they can’t get? Metal? Do they not have anyone to drive them from the factory to the NorthEast? Are they focusing all of their efforts to help rebuild the weather beaten area’s of the country? Which one? I’ve heard them all for almost a year now.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I am doing a new house and wanted a 400A service. I couldn't get a 400A (320A) so I had to settle for a 200A service. Luckily most large loads are gas.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

A Little Short said:


> I am doing a new house and wanted a 400A service. I couldn't get a 400A (320A) so I had to settle for a 200A service. Luckily most large loads are gas.


Pro tip pull in 400 amp wire now and swap it later


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Slay301 said:


> Pro tip pull in 400 amp wire now and swap it later


And if the gc gives excuses “i side around it and need exact measurements” hes a dink


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Slay301 said:


> Pro tip pull in 400 amp wire now and swap it later


Too late!
Already pulled wire, also pulled to a second panel upstairs and they are sheetrocking now


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

A Little Short said:


> Too late!
> Already pulled wire, also pulled to a second panel upstairs and they are sheetrocking now


Sounds about right


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Majewski said:


> And if the gc gives excuses “i side around it and need exact measurements” hes a dink


They get ridiculous with those measurements, to the point it looks like we made a mistake.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> I feel like they could be more transparent, what is it that they can’t get? Metal? Do they not have anyone to drive them from the factory to the NorthEast? Are they focusing all of their efforts to help rebuild the weather beaten area’s of the country? Which one? I’ve heard them all for almost a year now.


There are shipping containers literally sitting because of a lack of transport.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

dspiffy said:


> There are shipping containers literally sitting because of a lack of transport.


ITS MY MONEY AND I WANT IT NOW


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

help_me_find_base said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm working with a builder on new construciton house. He just informed me that he and his electrician are unable to get outside electrical meter base. The project is paused until we can find it. The exact base we need is: 200 amp underground lever bypass Milbank number U-4721 meter
> 
> I'm not an electrician or in construction. Any advice on how / where I can get it is greatly appreciated. We are in CT.


Hialeahmeter.com


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Majewski said:


> ITS MY MONEY AND I WANT IT NOW


Call JG Wentworth. 877 Cash Now!


----------



## help_me_find_base (Dec 27, 2021)

Southeast Power said:


> Hialeahmeter.com


Thanks, but I don’t see U-4721 listed on their website.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

AGAIN. Everyone stop complaining about not getting materials or materials being unavailable. Brandon took action and everybody got their Christmas presents. 

I think because of the lack of coverage on the supply issues, homeowners, landlords, and GCs think we are lying to them. Waiting 8 weeks for a simple meter pan sounds like a made up story to them. Think of all the storms, floods, and fires putting a higher demand on equipment and then add " the Covids" . Manufacturers cannot keep up with the demand.


----------



## help_me_find_base (Dec 27, 2021)

kb1jb1 said:


> AGAIN. Everyone stop complaining about not getting materials or materials being unavailable. Brandon took action and everybody got their Christmas presents.
> 
> I think because of the lack of coverage on the supply issues, homeowners, landlords, and GCs think we are lying to them. Waiting 8 weeks for a simple meter pan sounds like a made up story to them. Think of all the storms, floods, and fires putting a higher demand on equipment and then add " the Covids" . Manufacturers cannot keep up with the demand.


Came for meter socket. Got political opinion instead. Classic 2021


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Majewski said:


> And if the gc gives excuses “i side around it and need exact measurements” hes a dink


Lol right give me a multi tool and some j mold ill
Get it


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

kb1jb1 said:


> AGAIN. Everyone stop complaining about not getting materials or materials being unavailable. Brandon took action and everybody got their Christmas presents.
> 
> I think because of the lack of coverage on the supply issues, homeowners, landlords, and GCs think we are lying to them. Waiting 8 weeks for a simple meter pan sounds like a made up story to them. Think of all the storms, floods, and fires putting a higher demand on equipment and then add " the Covids" . Manufacturers cannot keep up with the demand.


I'd sign up for 8 week wait time. A couple of weeks ago the SH told me "12 to 16 weeks NOT guaranteed"


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> I'd sign up for 8 week wait time. A couple of weeks ago the SH told me "12 to 16 weeks NOT guaranteed"


I got 26 week


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Sometimes you have to call every couple of days or even everyday. After two months of calling, the supply house received a pallet of three phase meter pans and they were gone in several days. I had to be one of those annoying customers but the counter people did not know what their inventory was. They kept saying none available but then I pushed them to look and they had three left. I wonder if they were saving them for select customers.


----------



## help_me_find_base (Dec 27, 2021)

kbatku said:


> Buy Electrical Supplies, Components, & Parts Online - Westway Electric Supply
> 
> 
> We offer electrical equipment and supplies to any consumer at wholesale prices. Huge selection. Shop our inventory online or call 888-349-1196.
> ...


I just heard back from them. The wait is 30+ weeks


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

help_me_find_base said:


> I just heard back from them. The wait is 30+ weeks


It’s absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I waited almost 20 weeks for the internals of a 200 amp 3 ph Siemens panelboard.










Now I’ve waited since August(16 weeks) for a solar mount. It’s just steel and aluminum. Still not here.


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

Our local power company has a temporary approval on overhead sockets being used as underground, if it reaches certain dimensions and is properly sealed at the top hub.
Call the POCO and ask.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

help_me_find_base said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm working with a builder on new construciton house. He just informed me that he and his electrician are unable to get outside electrical meter base. The project is paused until we can find it. The exact base we need is: 200 amp underground lever bypass Milbank number U-4721 meter
> 
> I'm not an electrician or in construction. Any advice on how / where I can get it is greatly appreciated. We are in CT.


Why don't you call Milbank directly. *Milbank* Manufacturing Company 4801 Deramus, Kansas City, MO 64120 877-483-5314


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

jw0445 said:


> Why don't you call Milbank directly. *Milbank* Manufacturing Company 4801 Deramus, Kansas City, MO 64120 877-483-5314


Someone called for me back in November and Milbank said 10 to 12 week. They had the parts but not enough people to meet the demand.


----------



## help_me_find_base (Dec 27, 2021)

My builder is 


NoBot said:


> Our local power company has a temporary approval on overhead sockets being used as underground, if it reaches certain dimensions and is properly sealed at the top hub.
> Call the POCO and ask.


I asked my builder if maybe we can use different product. We can’t because of local code. But he did mention that he is trying To get some emergency changes passed.


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

I checked today, I don't have any Milbank, mine are Siemens Talon.


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

Can you use a 320 amp underground meter socket with a bypass?


----------



## WannabeTesla (Feb 24, 2020)

I wonder that nobody has opened up shop yet and started cranking out these things, new work boxes, breakers, etc... Unreal. Sure would have been prudent to salvage materials from some of the thousands of homes that were torn down after the real estate crash. Man, as soon as my flux capacitor gets in (supplier says 1- 72 weeks), I'm gonna finish my time machine and go get them. After that, I'm going to catch a wrestling match in 1904.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

WannabeTesla said:


> After that, I'm going to catch a wrestling match in 1904.


Put your money on The Russian Lion.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

help_me_find_base said:


> My builder is
> 
> I asked my builder if maybe we can use different product. We can’t because of local code. But he did mention that he is trying To get some emergency changes passed.


i doubt that


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Granite City Electric in New Haven…. Hope your EC was on the waiting list.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Granite City Electric in New Haven…. Hope your EC was on the waiting list.


Starting to think he doesnt have an ec, just a “builder”


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Majewski said:


> Starting to think he doesnt have an ec, just a “builder”


Could be


----------

